# Mother who plans to freeze eggs for daughter abused



## poohbear71 (Dec 14, 2010)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-south-yorkshire-12343057 this article relates to this one http://www.parentdish.com/2011/01/12/its-complicated-mom-freezes-her-eggs-so-daughter-can-create-fu/

People can be so cruel with comments


----------



## flowersinthewindow (Sep 21, 2010)

Unkind ignorant people

Penny sounds like a wonderful caring mother, able to think about what may be vitally important to her child's future happiness. What a wonderful gift to give to her child. I really wish her and her beautiful, gorgeous perfect daughter all the best luck and love in the world. 

xxx


----------



## nic2010 (Sep 21, 2009)

It's a shame she didn't find this forum as I have never come across any abuse on here x


----------



## 65roses (Nov 7, 2010)

why do people have to be so mean and horrible,i can under totally why she has done it for her daughter,i wish them all the luck in the world xx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

What a position of empowerment she is in. Truely amazing! x


----------



## jenny80 (Apr 8, 2009)

As a person who has turners herself I feel this mother is amazing and thinking ahead for future happiness. 

People just dont understand!!!!! 

I am leading what i would call a normal life with TS. Althought I obviously  done IVF  TS is not a disability!!

People are so rude. I wish I could contact the mother and say its amazing what she is trying too do!

jeny x


----------

